

Crocodoc (YC W10) Sets Its Sights On Adobe Acrobat With New Update - rdamico
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/19/crocodoc-edit-pdf/

======
lloydarmbrust
Finally! Now ... umm ... certain people I know won't have to pirate stupid
Acrobat. I hate that program.

The funny thing is that Adobe could probably make the same thing in about
three weeks, but they won't because they hate change.

~~~
paraschopra
Foxit is a great desktop replacement for Adobe Acrobat. I love their
products..

------
mediaman
This is exactly what I've been looking for -- I've been trying to find a way
to collaboratively edit a draft PDF of a newsletter, without dumping a lot of
money on Acrobat.

------
cominatchu
This kind of evolution to the cloud is inevitable, I'm glad to see a team
making it happen for a piece of software that is so essential to business.

------
lallysingh
Hmm, they're taking a bit of a risk with being flash-based for pdf-export.
Hitting your platform vendor for one of their (presumably) cash cows is asking
for a response.

~~~
jackowayed
It's not like Adobe has some kill switch for Flash apps or can deny them new
versions of Flash or anything.

If they were putting something that competed with Apple/AT&T in the App Store,
that would be one thing because Apple could find (or invent) some TOS
violation and then flip a switch and delete it from all the iPhones
everywhere.

But Adobe can't do much to kill a Flash app they don't like. I guess they
could add some "if domain = crocodoc.com {crash()}" type line to a Flash
update, but it would be hard to do in a way where they wouldn't get caught,
and that would be a horrible anti-trust case for them.

Besides, for a very long time, Crocodoc won't be taking appreciable market
share. Plus I don't see Crocodoc as much of an Acrobat competitor. Acrobat is
for creating and editing PDFs; Crocodoc is for marking them up with edits. I
doubt very many people that actually need Acrobat could get away with just
using Crocodoc.

------
bretthoerner
Hm, a bit slow on my top of line MacBook Pro, Chrome, latest Flash... just
trying to draw on a small PDF...

~~~
mattlong
crocodoc developer here. This generally depends on the complexity and number
of pages in the PDF. If your PDF has a lot of images, graphics, etc or has a
lot of pages (more than 60-80) or some combination thereof, Flash
becomes...shall we say, unhappy.

Feel free to contact myself or crocodoc support about the issue and we'll take
a look at it.

~~~
dzlobin
I always appreciate active customer support/outreach like this. Keep up the
awesome work

------
jamesbritt
Very encouraging. I tried to "print to PDF" a sample doc I had been plying
with, but it just reported some unnamed error.

Assuming that sort of stuff gets fixed and polished up, this site solves a few
real problems for me.

------
TrevorBurnham
Looks good! Are notes added on the site compatible with Acrobat Reader,
though?

~~~
mattlong
I'm a developer with crocodoc. Yes, all annotations you make in crocodoc will
show up in Acrobat Reader, Foxit, etc.

More detail: Sticky Notes and highlight comments are saved as native PDF
comments. All other annotation types (highlights, strikeouts, and drawings)
are drawn in to the PDF file.

